# ramp up ramp down options



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

are there any pre-made non DIY ramp up ramp down timers for finnex ray lights? I have shy fish to start with and my timer makes them all skittish when the lights up come so abruptly. 

i just came across the SAT+ fixtures and man...they're so nice. additionally they released timers too that ramp up/ramp down. 

i almost wish i didn't come across that SAT+ fan club thread


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Current USA Sigle Ramp Timer (current-usa com). 

The Single Ramp Timer is widely compatible with most LED lights which are 12-24VDC using a standard 2.5mm x 5mm DC plug.

Check utube because I found a video showing this will fit my Fluval Plant LED and it's not listed on their site.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah but the Current Ramp Timers aren't compatible with the Finnex fixtures. 

Anyways... before I got my Current Satellite LED+ fixtures and ramp timer, I experienced the same thing with my fish. As soon as the lights come on or turn off abruptly, they're practically darting all over the tank, hitting the glass and substrate (poor fish). This was especially evident in my tetras. Since my tank is a topless rimless tank, this can be a major issue and would increase the risk of fish jumping out of the tank.

The only solution I can think of, is to install some moonlights or a lower power LED strip on a separate timer. I used to have them come on 1 hour before and turn off 1 hour after the main lights were on. The fish didn't freak out after that.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah but the Current Ramp Timers aren't compatible with the Finnex fixtures.
> 
> Anyways... before I got my Current Satellite LED+ fixtures and ramp timer, I experienced the same thing with my fish. As soon as the lights come on or turn off abruptly, they're practically darting all over the tank, hitting the glass and substrate (poor fish). This was especially evident in my tetras. Since my tank is a topless rimless tank, this can be a major issue and would increase the risk of fish jumping out of the tank.
> 
> The only solution I can think of, is to install some moonlights or a lower power LED strip on a separate timer. I used to have them come on 1 hour before and turn off 1 hour after the main lights were on. The fish didn't freak out after that.


thanks for this solution. it's a pretty smart one actually. 
do you have a ramp up and ramp down with the SAT+? what's your experience like using it with the ramp up/ramp down, and even if you don't have the ramps, do you like the SAT+?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've owned several different LED fixtures from different manufacturers. The Sat+ takes top place for me. They're so versatile and I love having control over my light output color and dynamic modes. It's like the smartphone of freshwater LED fixtures. The ramp timer only adds to those features. My only gripe is that it's not as bright, so I need two to get to the light level I desire. However, features and control, to me, make up for it. It's sleek.. The upcoming Ecoxotic Plant LED will be just like Sat+ but more powerful... can't wait for that.

Anyways, the ramp timer works great with my unit. You have to use it with a preset mode on the Sat+. If used in a dynamic mode or custom mode, it can cause flickering with some users. 

Here's a video I put together in time lapse to demo the ramp up and down cycles, plus some modes on the light. When the video starts, after the brief slideshow, the tank video fades in... It's a fade in done by the ramp timer and not by a video transition. It's sped up 9X in the video, so what would take 15 minutes is shown in 2 minutes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmhv8mtcz98&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I've owned several different LED fixtures from different manufacturers. The Sat+ takes top place for me. They're so versatile and I love having control over my light output color and dynamic modes. It's like the smartphone of freshwater LED fixtures. The ramp timer only adds to those features. My only gripe is that it's not as bright, so I need two to get to the light level I desire. However, features and control, to me, make up for it. It's sleek.. The upcoming Ecoxotic Plant LED will be just like Sat+ but more powerful... can't wait for that.
> 
> Anyways, the ramp timer works great with my unit. You have to use it with a preset mode on the Sat+. If used in a dynamic mode or custom mode, it can cause flickering with some users.
> 
> ...


sick video... i love it!!! 
i read that the remotes are a bit.. flimsy. you agree? sorry, i feel like this became a product info but still, it is answering my question as im now considering this.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the remote. It's thin and light, but doesn't seem like it's going to break. Just don't sit or step on it. But with normal use, it feels sturdy enough. The buttons are firm and provide enough tactile feedback when you click them. I have a few remotes because I have multiple Sat+ lights. I've been using the first one for almost a year with no issues that the others haven't even left their packaging boxes yet.


----------

